# "On His vesture and on His thigh"



## Peairtach (Aug 30, 2013)

And he had on his vesture and on his thigh a name written, KING OF KINGS, AND LORD OF LORDS.(Revelation 19:16).

There was a question regarding the significance of this at our midweek prayer meeting.

Since Psalm 45 is important background to this passage, and also mentions the "thigh" , v.3, I was wondering if ancient scabbards were sometimes, decorated with the names of their owners, especially kings. If so this would indicate that it is ultimately Christ who has authority to weild His sword, the Word of God, the Sword of the Spirit.

His special ownership of His vesture, His perfect righteousness, would indicate that He has that uniqueness, that it was He who wrought it, and not another, although He wrought it for many.

What do various commentators say?



Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Aug 31, 2013)

Well Mr. Tallach, Mark Driscoll says that Jesus was all "Tatted up" (tattooed) if that helps lol. And that he's dressed in all white because He knows He's going to win the fight, if you've ever been in a fight before and the guy shows up and is dressed all in white you know he's pretty confident.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 31, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> Well Mr. Tallach, Mark Driscoll says that Jesus was all "Tatted up" (tattooed) if that helps lol. And that he's dressed in all white because He knows He's going to win the fight, if you've ever been in a fight before and the guy shows up and is dressed all in white you know he's pretty confident.



! Mr Driscoll's going to have to do better than that if he wants to be taken seriously as an exegete. Maybe he doesn't care, as long as he treats God's Word in such a way as to appeal to his "constituency".

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unoriginalname (Aug 31, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> Well Mr. Tallach, Mark Driscoll says that Jesus was all "Tatted up" (tattooed) if that helps lol. And that he's dressed in all white because He knows He's going to win the fight, if you've ever been in a fight before and the guy shows up and is dressed all in white you know he's pretty confident.



I am pretty sure the MMA interpretation of that passage was not the authors intent . Mr Tallach do you know if scabbards were used in Roman or Jewish cultures? I was under the impression that ordinate scabbards came from the Celtic cultures.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 31, 2013)

Unoriginalname said:


> GloriousBoaz said:
> 
> 
> > Well Mr. Tallach, Mark Driscoll says that Jesus was all "Tatted up" (tattooed) if that helps lol. And that he's dressed in all white because He knows He's going to win the fight, if you've ever been in a fight before and the guy shows up and is dressed all in white you know he's pretty confident.
> ...



Well Psalm 45 seems to be important background to Revelation 19, since it mentions both the marriage of the king and his conquests.

It also mentions the use of the bow in bringing people to subjection to him in verse 5. This corresponds to the initial appearance of the white horse in Revelation 6:2.

Psalm 45:3 clearly mentions the strapping of the sword to the thigh of the "most mighty" in verse 3.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 31, 2013)

It could be a kind of _hendiadys,_ a linguistic turn that relates a single concept in two words joined by a conjunction (and).

So, "on his vesture," and "on his thigh" could be two parts of a single description.

If you conceptualize a horse and rider--*see v11*--the rider's leg is eye-level to an average human. Thus, the Name is clearly visible to the observer.

I don't have a problem with the scabbard or Ps.45 connection either. They can all be combined without violence. My suggestion seems simplest to me.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Bruce.

In further reply to "Unoriginalname", I count eight references to "sheath" in the Bible, including John 18:11.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unoriginalname (Aug 31, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> Well Psalm 45 seems to be important background to Revelation 19, since it mentions both the marriage of the king and his conquests.
> 
> It also mentions the use of the bow in bringing people to subjection to him in verse 5. This corresponds to the initial appearance of the white horse in Revelation 6:2.
> 
> Psalm 45:3 clearly mentions the strapping of the sword to the thigh of the "most mighty" in verse 3.



Okay, I just figured I would ask because I was not aware of them being used in an ornate way in that culture.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 31, 2013)

Unoriginalname said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > Well Psalm 45 seems to be important background to Revelation 19, since it mentions both the marriage of the king and his conquests.
> ...



Ornate. The Romans seemed to have ornate scabbards if "swords and sandals" epics are anything to go by. I've seen an inscription on the sheath of the sword of state, which is part of the British monarch's regalia.

I was only wondering what commentators say about this, since the few commentaries I have on Revelation, are not to hand.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unoriginalname (Aug 31, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> Ornate.


Sorry the Philadelphia public school is showing.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Sep 1, 2013)

unoriginalname said:


> mma interpretation


 lol


----------

